# prewar schwinn cantilever year



## hotrod62 (May 7, 2013)

one of my finds a prewar cantilever frame any idea of year 1937 maybe your thoughts sn#A78548


----------



## rhenning (May 7, 2013)

Since there are no complete serial number records before 1948 because of a fire it will be at best an educated guess.  Yes it is a pre war but year ????  Roger


----------



## Champy (May 7, 2013)

*Date*

Small type numbers were used from some time in 1936 though some 38 models.  First Canti frame was 38 so I would say yours is a 1938.


----------



## looneymatthew (May 7, 2013)

*Nice*

where did you find it?  nice find .. always like to hear where these things turn up?



hotrod62 said:


> one of my finds a prewar cantilever frame any idea of year 1937 maybe your thoughts sn#A78548


----------



## hotrod62 (May 7, 2013)

thanks for the info on the frame its part of a stash    from a large collection i purchased a while back most was sold off, accept for what i kept to add to my collection sorry frame is NFS  thanks again...................


----------



## Djshakes (May 7, 2013)

It is a 1938. Wanna sell?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 7, 2013)

Interesting!
The big time collector's records show this serial number to be a 1939!


----------



## Djshakes (May 7, 2013)

I don't know who the "big time collector's" are but according to my spread sheet 1939 wasn't until the early to mid B's.  I can check when I get home but all the research I have done show A as 38.


----------



## Lynotch (May 7, 2013)

*Great find!*

Complete or just the frame?


----------

